# Red Hot Redfish!



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Sometimes as a fisherman you get these intuitions or gut feelings that cause you to make decisions similar to a forecast from a meteorologist. As we all know, most of their predictions are unreliable. Recently we have had excellent weather for trout fishing except for morning thunderstorms. The winds have finally subsided and although the trout fishing has not been great this summer, there have been some respectable catches in the recent good weather. Today my gut feeling was that there would be pop up storms in the gulf with dangerous winds and lightning. Even though that wasn't the experts' prediction, I just had that feeling. On the boat today I had Mr. Bruce Bradley, grandfather to young Bradley Fife, and Bradley's good friend Trip Carville. Both of these young fellows are just 10 years young but have their fair share of experience on the water. I was skeptical, thinking I would be exhausting myself untangling lines and running around the boat all day tending to them. That, however, was simply not the case. These kids were absolute hardcore fishing machines and simply did not need my help at all! In fact, they casted, hooked, fought, caught, and netted all the fish by themselves! I have actually had worse experiences with grown men! All I had to do was put them on the fish and they handled the rest! What an exciting experience to see these youngsters in action! I'll tell you, I was blown away by their performance! And so was the proud pawpaw! Guys, you are welcomed back on my boat any time. Oh, and all of this was done by 10:00 a.m. Yep, that's a limit of redfish! As we were going in I pulled up the radar on my phone. There was a huge swath of thunderstorms to the south lighting up the gulf with electricity. I knew I had made the right call.

Captain Rob Dupont
225-776-9820
www.impulsefishingcharters.com


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

look at those happy faces


----------

